# من لديه معلومات عن برامج cnc laser CAM



## احمدمحمود محمد (14 مايو 2009)

من لديه معلومات عن برامج cnc laser CAM



الى الاخوة ااعضاء من لديه معلومات عن برامج كام تخص 
cnc laser

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمدمحمود محمد (15 مايو 2009)

نداء الى كل اعضاء قسم cnc 

انا محتاج المعلومات ده ضرورى


----------

